# Giuseppe Verdi - Messa da Requiem from Opernhaus Zurich



## SenaJurinac

Verdi's Messa da Requiem recorded 2016 in the Opernhaus Zurich can be watched today and next 4 days at this link (German-Austrian-Swiss joint public TV channel 3sat "Mediatheque"):

http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=72219









Christian Spuck choreografiert Verdis Requiem

Das Opernhaus Zürich bringt 2016 Giuseppe Verdis Requiem in einer gross besetzten Gemeinschaftsproduktion von Ballett und Oper auf die Bühne.

Christian Spuck, der Direktor des Balletts Zürich, ist Choreograph und Regisseur dieses aussergewöhnlichen Unternehmens aus Musiktheater und Tanz. Die musikalische Leitung liegt in den Händen des Generalmusikdirektors des Opernhauses Zürich, Fabio Luisi.

Das Requiem gehört zu den populärsten Kompositionen Giuseppe Verdis und ist ein Meisterwerk des oratorischen Konzertrepertoires. Verdi vertont den lateinischen liturgischen Text der katholischen Totenmesse und beschwört mit der musikalischen Dramatik, die man aus seinen Opern kennt, die Schreckensbilder von Tod, Endzeit und Verdammnis. Er schafft ein gigantische Tableau der Gefühle: Angst, Zorn, Schmerz, Trauer und Sehnsucht nach Erlösung.

Er spannt einen Bogen von den Strafvisionen des berühmten "Dies irae", dem überwältigendsten Teil des anderthalbstündigen Werks, über den Trost des "Requiem aeternam", bis zu den transzendenten Visionen des "Lux aeterna". Verdi lässt die christlichen Vorstellungen von Tod und Auferstehung hinter sich und konfrontiert den Menschen mit seiner endlichen Existenz an sich.


----------

